# 240SX with a Z33 motor?



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

Could and would it be fesible to swap into a 240SX a Z33 motor. Does anyone have knowledge on this. Im kinda new to the whole NISSAN scene used to be into Honda's but views have changed. I believe it will be a completely custom job just need to know anything possible to see if I could possibly start up this project. Thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please look at the description of the area before posting... This was in the NPM Project car area..

thanks...


moved


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

it is a very large motor, but if you have the cash anything is possible.

as mack mckinney says "I'll do anything, as long as the check clears!"=)

Feasible for the everyday mechanic? I would have to say no. There are so many great motors already for the 240, you shouldn't need to go hunting elsewhere for one.

CA18DET(jdm swap), KA24DET(american turbo'd), SR20DET (jdm swap), RB20DET(jdm swap, RB25DET (jdm swap), RB26DETT(jdm swap). You can achieve 400 rwhp plus with any one of these motors.

My preference is the KA24DET followed by the RB25DET. They all have great potential though.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> it is a very large motor, but if you have the cash anything is possible.
> 
> as mack mckinney says "I'll do anything, as long as the check clears!"=)
> 
> ...



dont forget about the vg30det that's a great choice but a little on the heavy side.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

And a pain in the ass. Your best bet will be one of the already popular swaps, unless you are looking to spend a lot of time and money. There will be more help and parts available if you go for a popular swap and a popular swap will yeild just about as much power.


----------



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

Well I was just wondering if anyone has heard or knows anyone hwo is currently doing this type of swap. My goal is within 6 months that I will have it up and running. Money of course is an issue but I am confident that once I get the work started that I will get support from some specific area's if not then was worth at shot. Thanks yo.
- J Spec


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

jr01sr said:


> Could and would it be fesible to swap into a 240SX a Z33 motor. Does anyone have knowledge on this. Im kinda new to the whole NISSAN scene used to be into Honda's but views have changed. I believe it will be a completely custom job just need to know anything possible to see if I could possibly start up this project. Thanks


if your serious just get a vq30det clip from venus for 1500 plus shipping and just find a 5 speed tranny from a n/a z32 and added to the bell housing of the vq tranny. some else had mentioned this theory a=b b=c a=c
1 rb26 fits in z33
2 rb26 fits in a 240sx
3 z33 engine fits in a 240sx?
reasearch and decide.. we all take gambles when we do our projects and hear from people who say don't do it it's not worth it or do it cuz it sounds posible..at the end you decide if you want to listen or be diferent.. I bet you a couple of years back if someone would've said put a skyline eninge in a 240 they would tell you you're crazy and waste of money and it can't be done...but look now...the way technology is and ease to find things (as opposed to before) lots of things can be done...I'd never thought I'd see a lt1 in a 240 but I did.


----------

